# OOB Review - IT! THE TERROR from BEYOND SPACE - Resin Club



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

*IT! THE TERROR from BEYOND SPACE
Sculptor: Joe Laudati
Maker: Resin Club
Casting: Mike Evans (Alchemy Works)
Material: All parts are solid resin
Scale: 1/8 to 1/9. 1/8 would put IT! at 6 ft 2" tall. 1/9 would make him virtually 7 ft tall. I'm calling it 1/9  
Overall Size: H 11" x W 7" x D 5 1/2". IT! is about 9 1/4" tall head to foot, add the base makes the kit 10" tall, add the raised left arm = just under 11".
Parts: Head, left arm, right arm, body including legs, base, crashed space ship, a "gaseous ion collector for atmospheric analysis on alien planets".
Inclusions: The box art is a colour photo copy of Joe Laudati's photoshop image.
What else do I need: Nothing
Price: Talk to John
Website: None - but here is the original post http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=317836
Contact: Talk to John*

My Mum and Dad didn't get to see IT! The Terror from Beyond Space in 1958, because they were busy looking after their first born.....me! 53 years later, I think the movie is holding up OK (maybe better than me). If you've seen the movie and enjoy it, you know that it is a bit of good fun! Don't worry that almost every room in the space ship is bigger than the media room on Earth. (Check out how close the guy is to the wall/windows behind him when he sits down at his desk. He crushes the venetian blinds behind him  It doesn't bother me that they attempt to kill IT! by using over a dozen hand grenades on a spaceship. I'm not even surprised that they then try handguns and rifles later in the film, but I do wonder whether they remembered the effectiveness of the grenades?

The writer of the original story Jerome Bixby, said he really admired the film The Thing From Another World (1951). So rather than a story about people and a monster trapped in the Arctic, we have a story about a people and a monster trapped on a spaceship. Sound a bit like Alien? In his book "Keep Watching the Skies", Bill Warren isn't a believer in that theory. If you don't believe me, grab a copy of his book and have a read. It is definitely worth the money.

This is a poster, not the box art.









Grenades didn't work, maybe this will?














*OVERALL*
Joe Laudati must love the old B-Movie monsters and he is currently on a roll with IT! and the just announced Hideous Sun Demon. Joe's sculpting gives just enough of the feel of the guy in the rubber suit, which I think is very special. Whilst looking at the kit I noticed how the scale pattern down the left leg lifts away from the leg at one point (very slightly). If you watch the start of the movie when you see the feet shuffle across the screen, the scale pattern lifts away from the leg (exactly the same) where the suit bends!!! Anyway, it is a great sculpt and a great casting. There are a couple of minor seam lines, but you need to look for them to find them. I'm not sure if the lower right leg was going to be a separate part or not, but there is also a small line around the back of the knee area on mine.

Isn't it nice to be able to tell people what you think of kits and only have nice things to say! Resin Club is as dependable as they come, so satisfaction is guaranteed.


*Here's the pics and my usual rambling.....*

The body and base are separate parts, but I'm showing them together here, so you can see the pose. Joe's sculpt is pretty cool.
The base is fairly generic "Martian inspired" rocky terrain. The base is lightly marked to show where the feet go and there is also
space for the crashed spaceship at the rear and the "gaseous ion collector" on the right.









As you can see in the photo above and here, Joe has sculpted in a multitude of different scale patterns.
There isn't a "key" system for attaching the head to the body, but I don't imagine anyone will have difficulty
drilling, pinning and glueing. As you can see, the casting is very clean.









You can see where room has been made for the Spaceship and "gaseous ion collector". Nice sculpting on the back of IT! as well.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

Here's the spaceship or at least the part left sticking out of the ground. I have a feeling that if
the spaceship had landed at that angle, then IT! would be the least of their worries.  









Looks great when in position on the base and adds some additional interest.









Here is the famous "gaseous ion collector". It's a what?









And there it is installed.









The arms will also need glueing/pinning. They aren't that heavy, so like the head, you wouldn't HAVE to pin, but
I would, just to be safe. Great detail on the head and arms. Love the big claws.


----------



## gomontoya (Apr 3, 2004)

So, put him together and this is what he looks like! Wait a minute.............
(Hey John/Joe, how's that for cross promotion!)









Oh, that's better. It isn't my pic. It came from John's original posting. I'm guessing it is Joe's pic. I thought it was easier
to use that one, than try to glue/tack the arms and head in position on mine.









When I went to WF, I photographed this on the contest table. I think it belongs to "Chinxy".
I was very impressed with it! There isn't a nameplate with the kit. Chinxy made some up, for those that wanted them.









You know you want one.............


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Impressive kit and build up to say the least.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This is one I will have to seriously contemplate buying but I have spent quite a bit recently on models and will have to put it at a certain priority level. How long do you keep kits like this available?

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Great post about a great kit! I was really super happy with mine.

Bob... go for it!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I picked IT up and echo the comments made about IT! What a great kit! Joe did a fabulous job on the sculpt!

MMM


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yep! Really LOVED this kit! I Loved doing him too! It was a very well done kit. Thanks gomontoya - I really was SHOCKED:freak: when It! didn't place at all at Wonderfest but here's what he did at IPMS.



Now I can't wait to get The Hideous Sun Demon!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I was looking at my Fest photos a couple of nights ago Chinxy and came across your It. It was odd they had all your models over on that far table. I don't think that had anything to do with how they ended up being judged. So you are back from vacation now or doing this from the islands?

Bob K.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Dave. Another GREAT review. Thank you for taking the time to do this. Much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> I was looking at my Fest photos a couple of nights ago Chinxy and came across your It. It was odd they had all your models over on that far table. I don't think that had anything to do with how they ended up being judged. So you are back from vacation now or doing this from the islands?
> 
> Bob K.


YEAPER! In the Islands now!:dude: Until Sunday. My son told me last night that the Ghost came! SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well it definitely sounds like you are enjoying yourself. I'm surprised you didn't catch the earliest flight back so you could open up your Ghost later today! Hope the vacation is going well for you and your wife.

Bob K.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

rkoenn said:


> Well it definitely sounds like you are enjoying yourself. I'm surprised you didn't catch the earliest flight back so you could open up your Ghost later today! Hope the vacation is going well for you and your wife.
> 
> Bob K.


Sandy and I are having a great time. My son told me that the Ghost is there but he will just have to wait. I've waited 4 years so what's a few more days?


----------

